
Stealth No More: Here's How Russia or China Could Shoot Down an F-35 or F-22 - notlukesky
https://nationalinterest.org/blog/buzz/stealth-no-more-heres-how-russia-or-china-could-shoot-down-f-35-or-f-22-76446
======
groundlogic
This isn't exactly news breaking news.

Swedish SAAB, whose fighter jet (Gripen) doesn't claim to be stealth, started
selling radar systems back in 2015 based on custom-manufactured Gallium
Nitride (GaN) sensors that can detect "some" "stealth" fighters.

[https://saabgroup.com/media/stories/stories-
listing/2015-3/l...](https://saabgroup.com/media/stories/stories-
listing/2015-3/leading-the-way-with-gallium-nitride-technology/)

[https://www.janes.com/article/83778/us-to-evaluate-saab-
gan-...](https://www.janes.com/article/83778/us-to-evaluate-saab-gan-based-
active-aperture-radar-under-fct) (Oct 2018)

------
simonblack
There's no reason, apart from extra weight to carry, that missiles/aircraft
can't use more than one microwave band to track their targets.

High precision tracking is only required in the last mile or two. Low
precision radar is plenty good enough to get the missile close enough for
final high-precision tracking.

